# Anyone riding the Santa Barbara Century this weekend?



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

I originally had this on my list of rides for this year, but long story short, it fell off my radar. Now I'm kinda of regretting not registering earlier and I'm thinking about being a last minute entry.

I'd be driving up from San Diego night before, so I'm I would be looking for place to stay. Plus I would be solo since I don't know anyone riding it.

My question for anyone riding it (or that has ridden the event before) - would it be worth the effort? Is it a good enough event to go through the Friday evening commute through L.A. to show up and ride and turn around and head back?

I've been to SB once w/ family, and did some riding which I enjoyed very much. So it's not like I'm a complete stranger to the area. 

Just looking for some feedback to help me decide. Thanks if you have anything to add. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

fredbiker said:


> I originally had this on my list of rides for this year, but long story short, it fell off my radar. Now I'm kinda of regretting not registering earlier and I'm thinking about being a last minute entry.
> 
> I'd be driving up from San Diego night before, so I'm I would be looking for place to stay. Plus I would be solo since I don't know anyone riding it.
> 
> ...


Hey! Just read this and I am in San Diego as well and I am considering heading up. I have never done the race before, but I lived in SLO for 9 years so I would like to get back up there. I can get a room in Oxnard for around 45 bucks at a Marriott, but it is 30 miles South. Again, i am not positive yet, but obviously I need to start making decision here quickly! Let me know if you are for sure gonna do this, I just thought we could maybe split gas and the room. (I need to pass this by my wife, so who knows if I will get a hall pass)


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Robb, how did the Poway ride work out for you?

I am signed up for the SBC, but developed a case of sore ligaments in one knee this week and will instead be volunteering to work the event rather than ride. I'm majorly disappointed, been planning this for a year.


----------



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

Special Eyes,
Hey, hope all is well, other than the knee. It went great, as it was my first Century, I of course learned a great deal about cycling in general in those short 5 1/2 hours. But I loved it, and I need to do a ride report and post it here soon before my memory fails me. Thanks for sending me the information and packet. I really am thinking about heading up this weekend, but 9600 feet has me second guessing myself!!! If I head up i will have to meet up with you, as well as get some advice. Thanks again and better luck with your knee!


----------

